# شات جديد من الجوجل



## mr.hima (13 نوفمبر 2006)

قامت شركة جوجل بإنزال مسنجر خاص بها ....
اللى يحب ينزلة من الرابط التالى:
http://dl.google.com/googletalk/googletalk-setup.exe​واذا مكنش عندك اميل على موقع الجوجل ....اتفضل موقع بيرسل دعوات للاميل :
http://gmail.afraid.org/​اكتب اميلك اللى على الياهو او الهوتميل فى الخانة الفارغة
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وعن تجربة شات جميل وقوى..


----------



## mr.hima (14 نوفمبر 2006)

لا شكر على واجب يا استاذ/ مشيل.......


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جارى التجربه


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## mr.hima (20 نوفمبر 2006)

العفو يا استاذ/هانى ...... ويا رب اقدر اقدم الجديد واللى يعجبكم ..
سلام ونعمة


----------

